# Red eye still awake!



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

hi i woke up this morning and my Red eyed tree frog juvenile was still awake, turned the light on in the hope he will go to sleep like the other two, i have now got back from work and he/she is still awake i think(or maybe sleeping with its eyes open?). it is now sat on the side in the way they sleep but it looks like his eyes are still open.

should i be concerned, as they are CB so its not a natural thing for it to do.
thanks kat


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I believe if red eyes stay awake all day then there is something not right. My red eyes are the only frogs that sleep all day though.]

Sorry I can't help anymore.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

How long have you had them?

My guess is it's still very nervous.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm no expert, but I believe if red eyes stay awake all day then there is something not right. My red eyes are the only frogs that sleep all day though.]
> 
> Sorry I can't help anymore.


yeah all my others sleep all day and dont wake up for anything! lol he was on the floor this morning so i picked him up and put him on the side to sleep. and hes stayed there with his eyes open


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> How long have you had them?
> 
> My guess is it's still very nervous.


ive had them almost two months . they have never been "nervous before" and i have never seen one awake in the day before ! so im a little worried


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats strange, they should be settled by now. Is he thin at all? Is there a chance there could be a disease going round since you lost the milk frog? Is he still eating?
Wish I could help more.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thats strange, they should be settled by now. Is he thin at all? Is there a chance there could be a disease going round since you lost the milk frog? Is he still eating?
> Wish I could help more.


yeah this is the chunkiest frog out of the babies. i hope its not a disease. i think they are still eating . the food is always gone in the morning .


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm, not really sure. Does he have a lot of cover to feel safe behind? I guess you wash your hand's well after touching each viv? If concerned about his feeding, I'd seperate him and monitor him on his own for a while just incase.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Hmm, not really sure. Does he have a lot of cover to feel safe behind? I guess you wash your hand's well after touching each viv? If concerned about his feeding, I'd seperate him and monitor him on his own for a while just incase.


yeah he has enough cover but they never seem to use it and sleep on the glass lol.yeah i do . hes the fattest one so im not concerned about his feeding i hope hes gna be ok


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Just keep an eye on him. I know its not a red eye, but I had a whites that used to sleep on the floor, he's grown out of that phase now though. Hope he will be ok.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

ok hes still awake . and now sitting in the water bowl ! any ideas? do you think i should separate them ?


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

ok hes now climbed up the glass and is sitting in the sleep position but still awake . with his mouth open? anyone have a clue what is going on? thanks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Possible parasites? I'd separate him if I'm honest. Hope he's ok.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Possible parasites? I'd separate him if I'm honest. Hope he's ok.


ive separated him now . here is some pics of him



















also it doesnt look like there is anything stuck in his mouth


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Aww, could it be a calcium deficiency? How often do you dust food? Does he seem to have not much strength? Sorry I'm being a bit useless.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Aww, could it be a calcium deficiency? How often do you dust food? Does he seem to have not much strength? Sorry I'm being a bit useless.


hmm maybe but i dust the crickets 2wice a week and put it in their water too sometimes. yeah he looks quiet weak  poor thing its ok any help is good as im just really concerned . seems nothing on the internet about these symptoms either


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Try dusting his crickets more often for the time being with a pure calcium like cal stron or something like that. Do you have a herp vet near you? I'd say it might be best to get him checked out. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Try dusting his crickets more often for the time being with a pure calcium like cal stron or something like that. Do you have a herp vet near you? I'd say it might be best to get him checked out. Hope he's better soon.


yeah i will try that tonight when i feed them all . yeah i hvae a vets near by but im hoping that he will get better without a visit


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

katness said:


> yeah i will try that tonight when i feed them all . yeah i hvae a vets near by but im hoping that he will get better without a visit


oh no now another one is awake  ive looked all over the internet and cant find any answers . has this ever happened to anyone before? 

i dont want to loose them


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

katness said:


> oh no now another one is awake  ive looked all over the internet and cant find any answers . has this ever happened to anyone before?
> 
> i dont want to loose them


 I think it happend to someone else, but he lost them all I think. Are you using paper towels as substrate? If not i'd change it to that. Are they pooing ok? Could be impaction? 
Sorry I really don't know, just hope they get better soon.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I think it happend to someone else, but he lost them all I think. Are you using paper towels as substrate? If not i'd change it to that. Are they pooing ok? Could be impaction?
> Sorry I really don't know, just hope they get better soon.


yeah im using paper towl and all pooing fine  

its ok im hoping other people might know something

the second one has gone back to sleep now  

there is hope


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have absolutely no clue about red-eyes but if you are open to suggestion... sitting in water and mouth gaping open suggests dehydration to me (from other reptile experience) I assume as he's a rainforest species they require high humidity, try increasing it a bit?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Give a vet a call and ask them for some advice, I called a place in London a while ago and they were excellent, gave me really good advice and I could sort the problem out at home.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

How is he today?


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> How is he today?


still awake still not moving much but alive . he didnt eat last night . but i have put liquid calcium in his water and sprayed him with it . he doesnt look ill tho apart from being awake hes in perfect colour 

on the upside i think my milk frog female ate three wax worms last night


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry I dont own any phibs, want a tree frog though just wondering how thier doing?


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Sorry I dont own any phibs, want a tree frog though just wondering how thier doing?


hes still awake , no one seems to know what to do . even my local vets.

 my other 4 are fine tho


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

so silly question, but does he sleep at night? He cant be constantly awake??


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

snakeskinshoes said:


> so silly question, but does he sleep at night? He cant be constantly awake??


as afar as i know he hasnt slept  but i cant look at him all the time


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Must be sleeping some time =/ Well I hope he sorts himself out.. Keep us updated =)


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Must be sleeping some time =/ Well I hope he sorts himself out.. Keep us updated =)


yeah thats my thoughts. maybe he sleeps with his eyes open? il keep you all updated


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Whats the tempeature and humidity like in the viv?

My guess would be that the humidity needs to be raised more for the frog as young red eyes require slightly higher humidity to thrive. 

Is his mouth still open? 
If so it may be due to him trying to shed if this is the case it could be because the humidity is too low and hes finding it hard.

Other reason maybe if the temp is too hot he is opening his mouth too cool down frogs dont sweat like Humans.

What gauges are you using?
When checking the humidity and temperature make sure the gauges are reading correctly, take them out of the viv and see if the reading changes.

Spraying all the frogs with liquid vitamin and dissovable calcium in their misting water will be worth doing also.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Gaz1987 said:


> Whats the tempeature and humidity like in the viv?
> 
> My guess would be that the humidity needs to be raised more for the frog as young red eyes require slightly higher humidity to thrive.
> 
> ...


the day time temp is between 24 and 26 degrees c. the humifity stays high around 70-80 and i spray them three times a day. his mouth has been closed now for a few days. im using exotera electric gauges  and they all seem to be working fine . the other two babies are fine also. he moves around at night a little but not much.could there be anyway that he is sleeping with his eyes open? i know it sounds absurd


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hiya. Although the frogs being awake during the day is usually a sign of illness, it is not always the case...moving them is not a good idea though cause this can cause stress that could make the situation worse. If this happens with one of mine (and it does from time to time) I feed it and then see what happens. Usually, they will eventually settle and sleep through the next night and day and then be back to normal...I think sometimes they are just hungry. Being CB they are perhaps not as wary, especially when they learn they have no predators...but in any case, if this happens for two days in a row, or the frog does not move through the night, something is def wrong...quarantine and vets.

It has always been my experience that these frogs actually do better with lower humidity and direct spraying is not advised...the higher the humidity the higher the chance of fungal infections. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hiya. Although the frogs being awake during the day is usually a sign of illness, it is not always the case...moving them is not a good idea though cause this can cause stress that could make the situation worse. If this happens with one of mine (and it does from time to time) I feed it and then see what happens. Usually, they will eventually settle and sleep through the next night and day and then be back to normal...I think sometimes they are just hungry. Being CB they are perhaps not as wary, especially when they learn they have no predators...but in any case, if this happens for two days in a row, or the frog does not move through the night, something is def wrong...quarantine and vets.
> 
> It has always been my experience that these frogs actually do better with lower humidity and direct spraying is not advised...the higher the humidity the higher the chance of fungal infections.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks for the help. hes been awake as far as i know for 6 days now . he is quarantined he moves in the night a little. he hasnt eaten in a few days either but has pooed hes still looking chunky tho .


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

If he has made it six days that is actually a good sign. He also must be eating or there would not be any poo...I would just keep doing what you are doing and perhaps take a sample of the poo to the vets. Wanted to ask if the skin and eyes were still bright like on the pictures...cause he actually looks to be in pretty good shape, even if he is a little under the weather.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> If he has made it six days that is actually a good sign. He also must be eating or there would not be any poo...I would just keep doing what you are doing and perhaps take a sample of the poo to the vets. Wanted to ask if the skin and eyes were still bright like on the pictures...cause he actually looks to be in pretty good shape, even if he is a little under the weather.


thats not to bad then  . yeah i was thinking about that. his skin and eyes are still bright so appart from his eyes being open all the time . he looks fine.

hes now sat at the bottom of the plastic box i have him in . but he has definatly been moving around at night.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

*today photos*


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

he looks perfect to me. I think that what is wrong is that he senses you either being in the room or perhaps coming towards the tank. I have caught mine (that I have had since babies) and he still sometimes does this...the less you have to disturb them the better...:2thumb:

Glad he seems okay


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> he looks perfect to me. I think that what is wrong is that he senses you either being in the room or perhaps coming towards the tank. I have caught mine (that I have had since babies) and he still sometimes does this...the less you have to disturb them the better...:2thumb:
> 
> Glad he seems okay


ok so maybe hes just awake because hes scared? maybe .. but because i am worried about him i do check him more than the others ..:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Could just be...I have lost a few of these frogs in my time and it started with them being awake during the day, but the colouration was patchy, the eyes looked dull and within 2-3 days they had died. Unfortunately, this happened to me on two separate occasions, with two separate groups of new arrivals. 

The second lot were tiny babies and I had bought 4 altogether,only two survived. It was then I was advised to drop humidity for them by a breeder I found online, and it worked, they pulled through and are both healthy adults...since then I have always kept the humidity at around 55% 

keep us informed !:no1:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Keeping adults at lower humidity works well but I have found that young red eyes need higher humidity than the adults do possibly because they shed more often than adults.
If the humidity is too low you need to be careful that the frogs can still shed well enough. 

The picture you have shown seems to me as if the frog is very healthy, maybe he was having trouble shedding this would explain why his mouth was open.
As for him being awake again a shedding problem or as mentioned before possibly being unsettled by something.

To be on the safe side I would make sure that the Exo terra units are correct as these units tend to break which will give false readings.

Keep us updated.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

hes still awake today ... butt he has his eyes half closed which is an improvement i guess 
hasnt eaten in a few days now tho 

still looking chunky and healthy too


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Good news  hes looking better  and looks like he has been asleep all day and was active last night  

going to keep him separate from his siblings for a few more days and if hes well enough he will be joining then again  

i have no idea what was wrong but glad hes looking better


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

He is asleep this morning too .. was extreamly active last night and ate a cricket last night  

im so happy hes ok :flrt:

and my milk frog female is looking recovered now too

oh happy day :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

that is really good news!:2thumb:


----------

